# Head Collar



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Can anyone tell me whether they use a head collar (like halti/gentle leader etc)?

I have heard differing opinions, some people rave about them and say how lovely it is to walk without the pulling whereas others say no they are unkind to the dog applying pressure to the head and if not fitted correctly can cause pain with nose rubbing etc.

I have been practising lead walking since we got Riley but as he has become bigger he is pulling more and lead walks are becoming much less fun and my shoulder can't take much more. I have found a company who sell fleece lined head collars which look lovely but wondered what general opinion was.

I don't like the look of them because they look a bit like you have an aggressive dog  and I would ideally like to be able to walk Riley using a regular collar but if they are a means to an end and teach him how to walk nicely next to me then perhaps I should give one a go? (after all I am slowly getting quite a little collection of leads and collars much to my husbands dismay so would be wrong not to have one of these too!)

Thanks Tracey


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Head collars are fine, providing your dog is mature and under goes habituation to the head collar, they will accept it as readily as a usual collar.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Head collars are fine, providing your dog is mature and under goes habituation to the head collar, they will accept it as readily as a usual collar.


Thanks Karen, Do you use one?
When you say mature, he is 6 months, is that too young?

Thanks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would think it is just a bit too young, as bones etc still growing. Give him another few months. Have you considered a harness that attaches to the lead at the front? http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-col...-dog-harnesses/easy-walk-no-pull-harness.html This is an american site but it will give you the idea.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I resorted to using a gentle leader with Scamp when he was 1. He's a big poo ( 22kg ) and walking had become a pain ( literally ) !
He wasn't impressed with it - seemed to be the bit around his nose - but as soon as we were at the park and he was off lead he forgot it because he was too interested in all the sniffs.
I don't always use it now, I do if I'm going where there are more people and he needs to stay on lead - like town - because he's so nosey and wants to jump up at people and likes looking over walls and in cars - so I have more control then !
IT certainly stoppe him pulling though !


----------



## Arrem (Apr 8, 2012)

Alfie is walked on a GenCon lead. 
Until we used that, he would almost pull our arms from their sockets. The transformation is remarkable and I have complete faith in the product.
When on the GenCon he walks quietly by our side and walks are a real pleasure again. Yes, it's fair to say he does make a bit of a fuss when we first set out, and I'm sure he would prefer not to have the lead around his muzzle. But the fact is, until he walks on a slack lead we are sticking with it.


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

l tried a haiti nose collar but buddy would not have it on,he wouldnt wear it just went crackers till it came off,bought him the haiti harness which l use in town or when theres a lot going on and l can control him a little better but he still pulls.


----------



## groomer (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi, 
Headcollars are a fantastic way of managing lead walking or a large dog. I find the haltis do rub up to the eyes, although I have seen some smaller dogs be ok with them. Personally I recommend the dogmatic, they dont rub on the muzzle or eyes.You also need to have a collar on your dog and you will need a training lead, attach one end of the training lead to the dogmatic and one end to the collar to prevent strain on the neck.One hand on the lead from the dogmatic and one hand on the lead from the collar thumbs down. You should do the same with harnesses a training lead attached to harness and collar, helps balance your dog
Sarah


----------

